# Something different to knit



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

If ever you get tired of knitting blankets, sweaters, socks etc try this http://aimeelee.net/books/knitbooks/

Very inspirational - all the swatches you make (?!), you can turn into a book! LOL!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this would also make a really good place to store sewing needles...
Blessings


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

These are made from paper. Have you tried this?
"from the web site"
Books made of knitted handmade paper,


crafty_grandma56 said:


> If ever you get tired of knitting blankets, sweaters, socks etc try this http://aimeelee.net/books/knitbooks/
> 
> Very inspirational - all the swatches you make (?!), you can turn into a book! LOL!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> These are made from paper. Have you tried this?
> "from the web site"
> Books made of knitted handmade paper,


No I just found this on pinterest and thought I would share but haven't tried it yet. There are no instructions and mulberry paper is quite expensive. I have no idea how they can use paper to knit....if they are shredded into strips they would probably rip!! Guess I would have to do some research on how to do this...


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd love to make something this differnt,my dad would love it.for some strange reason his thing is very expensive pens and beatiful homemade papper.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love handmade good papers, Don't know that I would want to knit with them then..


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me to something new. About time I get out of my rut.


----------

